# Router Lift for Bosch RA 1180 Router Table



## del6241 (Feb 22, 2009)

For Christmas my wife gave me a BOSCH router table and am looking for a router lift that can be installed in my table with my Porter Cable 690 router. Does anyone have any recommendations as to what router lift will fit?


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Del, I'm sorry I don't have any recommendations, but I'd like to welcome you to the community!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Del and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Del. Welcome to the RouterForums community. Glad to have you as part of our forums.


----------

